
Is There Something Wrong with People Who Do Not Use Facebook? (2012) - okket
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/unique-everybody-else/201209/is-there-something-wrong-people-who-do-not-use-facebook
======
laughfactory
Um, no. Just no. If anything there is something right with people who don't
use Facebook. It is tremendously addictive, and fails to do more than provide
the illusion of closeness with family, friends, and acquaintances. One of the
smartest things I've ever done was delete my Facebook profile. I've never
looked back. When I tell people I'm not on Facebook they're absolutely
astonished--as if the world would cease to exist without Facebook. Without
Facebook I spend more time focusing on real relationships, and enjoy being
surprised by what people have been up to when we catch up--via phone, or in
person. On Facebook it would just be data points, news, trivia. Like the time
my Dad told me my cousin had moved to Texas. "Oh, really?" I said. "How does
she like it there?" To which he responded, "oh, I don't know. I just saw from
her Facebook that they moved to Texas." Doh.

------
FrancoDiaz
It's comical and at the same time disturbing that people would actually think
this way. I guess it's just another case of bubble living.

------
pinewurst
"Posted Sep 05, 2012"

~~~
okket
Thanks, edited.

